
5 Skills employees want their bosses to have - shannonmaloney5
https://twitter.com/Inc/status/1184504611215941632
======
shannonmaloney5
[https://www.inc.com/scott-mautz/the-5-skills-employees-
most-...](https://www.inc.com/scott-mautz/the-5-skills-employees-most-want-
their-boss-to-have-according-to-new-research-from-linkedin.html?cid=sf01001)

